# Ausgewogenes Leistungsverhältnis der Kompontenten (Sockel 1150 oder 1151)



## Pimpi-von-Timbuktu (21. Oktober 2015)

*Ausgewogenes Leistungsverhältnis der Kompontenten (Sockel 1150 oder 1151)*

Hallo,
Ich bin gerade dabei mir einen PC zusammenzustellen.
Für mich stellt sich nun aber die Frage, welche Komponenten gut harmonieren.
So habe ich zwei mögliche Konfigurationen.

1. Basierend auf dem Sockel 1150 mit dem Xeon E3 1231v3

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H Intel H97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail
Prozessor: Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x 3.40GHz So.1150 BOX
RAM: 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit
Graka: 8192MB PowerColor Radeon R9 390 PCS+ Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)
SSD: 250GB Samsung 850 Evo 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s TLC Toggle (MZ-75E250B/EU)
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO Tower Kühler
Netzteil: 530 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM Modular 80+ Bronze

2.Die andere Variante, basierend auf dem neueren Sockel 1151 mit dem Skylake-Prozessor i5 6500


Mainboard:Gigabyte GA-Z170-HD3P Intel Z170 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail
Prozessor: Intel Core i5 6500 4x 3.20GHz So.1151 BOX
RAM: 8GB HyperX FURY schwarz DDR4-2666 DIMM CL15 Dual Kit
Graka: 8192MB PowerColor Radeon R9 390 PCS+ Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)
SSD:  250GB Samsung 850 Evo 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s TLC Toggle (MZ-75E250B/EU)
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright Macho 120 Rev. A Tower Kühler
Netzteil:  530 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM Modular 80+ Bronze


Erst einmal die Frage: Habe ich vernünftige Konfigurationen zusammengestellt?

Dann passen die Komponenten sinvoll zueinander?
z.B.: Ist der Lese und Schreibetakt SSD der restlichen Systemgeschwindigkeit entsprechend( ich weiß der Takt liegt bei 540 MB/s. Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob das mit dem Prozessor harmoniert, oder einer von beiden auf den anderen warten muss... dem entsprechdend natürlich auch Graka, RAM, etc. Naja ich hoffe meine Unsicherheit und mein Unwissen auf diesem Gebiet wird deutlich.

Und als letztes: Was ist sinnvoller: Konfiguration 1 mit Sockel 1150?
                                                   oder Konfiguration 2 mit Sockel 1151?

Mein Anspruch ist: Ich möchte auf einem vernünftigem Niveau relativ aktuelle Titel spielen können, und das auch nicht nur heute sondern auf noch in einem Jahr.

Ich würde mich über Kritik zu den jeweiligen Zusammenstellungen, sowie über Rat bezüglich meiner fragen sehr freuen.

Vielen Dank euer pimpf


----------



## Herbboy (21. Oktober 2015)

Die 1150er ist an sich besser: du hast 8 Threads, also quasi nen 8-Kerner (4 Kerne und pro Kern 2 Threads, so wie auch die modernen i7-CPUs), was in Zukunft ein Vorteil sein kann. Was die Leistung angeht bei den Games&co, wo es noch keine Rolle spielt, ob man 4 oder 8 Threads bzw. Kerne hat: da ist der Xeon auch im Durchschnitt etwas vor dem dem i5-6500 bzw. mindestens gleichschnell. Hier zB Core i5-6500 im Test - der "vernünftige" Skylake von Intel [Test der Woche]  da ist zwar nicht der Xeon getestet, aber der i5-4690K, der wiederum auf keinen Fall schneller als der Xeon ist. Und da ist der i5-6500 halt entweder sehr ähnlich oder sogar ein bisschen schwächer. Hier wiederum Intel Skylake im Test (i5‑6600K + i7‑6700K) (Seite 7) - ComputerBase hast du als Vergleich einen Test, wo der i5-4690K und der Xeon mit drin sind, und dazu dann die beiden Übertakter-CPU für den Sockel 1151, also der i5-6600K und i7-6700K. 

Da sind zwar in beiden Tests nur so 5-7 Dinge getestet worden, aber die Tendenz ist an sich klar, und da der Xeon eben wie gesagt vlt. in 2-3 Jahren wegen seiner 8 Threads dann einen Vorteil hat, würde ich eher den nehmen. Der Sockel 1151 hätte halt dafür den Vorteil, dass du da eher noch auch später eine neue CPU bekommen kannst, und wenn du vlt in 3, 4 oder 5 Jahren mal den Sockel wechseln willst, dann kann es sein, dass du das DDR4-RAM dafür noch gut übernehmen kannst. DDR3 wird bis dahin aber ganz sicher weg vom Fenster sein.


Zu den beiden Zusammenstellungen:  passt alles sehr gut. Man kann natürlich mit etwas "Mühe" auch ein ähnlich teures, gutes Netzteil finden, das eine bessere Effizienz hat, aber das BQ ist auf jeden Fall ein solides Modell. Und bei der Grafikkarte: die ist stärker als eine GTX 979, dafür verbrät sie aber viel Strom bei Last - wenn das für dich okay ist zugunsten der Leistung, dann passt die, aber wenn du viel spielst, wäre vlt eine GTX 970 besser, auch wenn die nen Tick langsamer ist.

Und beim Kühler: der Brocken Eco ist an sich für beide Beispiele gut, der Macho schon eher was zum übertakten, was mit dem i5-6500 aber gar nicht geht.  

SSD: die ist gut, es gäb aber auch welche, die vlt 10-20€ weniger kosten und nicht merkbar schlechter wären. Die MB/s sind sowieso ein Maximalwert, aber auf die MB/s kommt es bei SSDs auch gar nicht so sehr an - klar sollten es nicht nur 150MB/s sein, aber der Hauptpunkt ist, dass es in Ermangelung von beweglichen Teilen im Gegensatz zu einer Festplatte bei der Suche nach den Daten, dem Zugriff, keinerlei Verzögerung gibt. Das ist das, was eine SSD so schnell grad für den PC-Alltag macht, wo du ja eher mal hier, mal da 2-10MB lädst und nicht 3GB an einem Stück. 

Für nen Spiele-PC wäre aber zusätzlich eine Festplatte nicht verkehrt, 1000GB SATA mit 7200 U/Min für ca 45-50€.

Takt: die SSD hat keinen "Takt", der zur CPU passen müsste, sondern die 540MB/S sind halt der maximale Speed zur Datenübertragung, der in Tests erreicht wird. Der Takt ist ansonsten nur für RAM vs. CPU wichtig, und das passt bei beiden PCs. Kann sein, dass der Takt beim i5-6500 sogar zu viel ist, aber das passt sich nach unten an - umgekehrt wäre nicht so gut, aber mehr Takt ist kein Problem.



Und was für ein Gehäuse hast du?


----------



## Pimpi-von-Timbuktu (21. Oktober 2015)

Vielen dank für die promte und hilfreiche Antwort!
Ich werde mir also die 1. Variante bestellen.

Ich habe noch Komponenten meines alten System (unter anderem Festplatte und Laufwerk), deshalb sind sie nicht in den beiden Kaufkonfigurationen enthalten.

Mit dem Gehäuse ist das ein wenig kompliziert, ich habe noch zwei alte Tower.
Der eine ist ein Aerocool T40 und der andere ein "designer" Stück, ich will mal versuchen ob ich in einen der Beiden die Hardware sinnvoll unterbringen kann.

Bei der Grafikarte habe ich mich für die r9 390 wegen der VRAM Problematik der GTX 970 entschieden und hoffe mit 8Gb die nächsten 2-3 Jahre gut zu überstehn.
Stromverbrauch ist wirklich nicht so schön, aber dann brauch ich im Winter meine Wohnung nicht heizen

Vielen dank noch mal für die Ausführungen 

mfg


----------



## Chemenu (21. Oktober 2015)

Also ich würde auf jeden Fall das System #2 mit Sockel 1151 nehmen. Das ist zukunftssicherer, Du kannst da später problemlos einen stärkeren i7 nachrüsten. 
Und dank Z170 Chipsatz könntest Du später auch noch übertakten wenn Du eine K-CPU einbaust. Ich würde Dir ja sofort zu einem i5-6600K raten, der kostet halt 50 EUR mehr.
Das Sockel 1150 System wäre halt jetzt evtl. ein paar % besser, aber eine Sackgasse. Ausserdem nützen die 8 Threads in Spielen so gut wie nichts, manchmal verschlechtert sich durch das HT (also die 4 virtuellen CPU Kerne) sogar die Performance in Spielen.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Oktober 2015)

Die Power Color ist halt 30,5cm lang, das ist ziemlich viel - da musst du aufpassen mit dem Gehäuse, ob das passt.

@Chemenu: ich denke nicht, dass der 6500er besser sein wird auf Dauer. Und auch ein 6600k, wenn man den übertaktet: der könnte dann mal besser sein, kann aber eben so gut sein, dass Games mehr auf 8 Kerne ausgelegt werden und der Xeon dann besser ist. So oder so wäre aber der 6600k dafür dann halt teurer, d.h.: VIELLEICHT wird der besser, war dann aber halt auch teurer. Vielleicht isser aber am Ende nur gleichgut oder sogar schwächer, obwohl er teurer war.


----------



## svd (21. Oktober 2015)

Nur zum Spielen sähe ich auch keinen Bedarf für Skylake. Sowohl der Haswell Xeon, als auch der Skylake i5 bewegen sich auf einem so hohen Niveau, dass die Unterschiede nicht ausschlaggebend sind, bzw. sich gut über die Grafikkarte kompensieren lassen.

Sobald allerding auch ernsthaft gearbeitet würde, irgendwas, wo Rechenleistung gefragt wäre, griffe ich sofort zu Skylake.
An dessen hohe IPC Rate kommt mein alter SandyBridge i7 gar nicht ran. [emoji39]


----------



## Chemenu (21. Oktober 2015)

Skylake ist halt auch interessant für PCIe SSDs. Wie gesagt, Sockel 1150 ist tot. Für den Sockel 1151 werden auch die Nachfolger von Skylake (zumindest das Kaby Lake Refresh) erscheinen. 



> Skylake: Generalüberholte Plattform mit Sockel 1151 Interessant  wird Skylake neben der aktualisierten Mikroarchitektur vor allem wegen  der Plattform. Dort soll nämlich der Sockel 1151 mit Platform Controller  Hubs der 100er-Serie eingeführt werden. Ersterer bringt erstmals  DDR4-Unterstützung in den Mainstream, wohingegen H170 und Z170 bis zu 20  PCI-Express-Lanes nach 3.0-Standard zur Verfügung stellen können sollen  - gegenüber den acht 2.0-Bahnen der aktuellen 9er-PCHs ist das eine  enorme Steigerung. Besonders interessant dürften dann SSD-Lösungen für  PCI-Express werden, die ohne frickelige Notlösungen schnell angebunden  werden können.



Intel Skylake zum Release: Spezifikationen, Release-Termin, Test


----------



## svd (21. Oktober 2015)

Stimmt, aber bei einem Gamingrechner denke ich mir halt, dass die Generationenfrage des Prozessors nicht so wichtig ist, so lange bloß eine einzelne Grafikkarte im Rechner steckt und diese noch nicht mal vom Schlage einer 980Ti oder Fury X ist.
Und ein Haswell wird Pascal wohl noch nicht ausbremsen.
Falls die Prozessorentwicklung sich wie in der Vergangenheit verhält und keinen unnatürlichen Sprung macht, verrichtet ein heute gekaufter Haswell für 200-250€ sowieso mind. fünf bis sechs Jahre brav seinen Dienst.

Und wer weiß, vlt kann Zen was. (Man wird ja wohl noch träumen dürfen, hehe.)

Puh, aber bis PCIe SSDs für Ottonormalgamer mit ~800€ Budget interessant werden, könnte es noch ein wenig dauern (vlt. 2 Jahre?). Ich hoffe, das Zeug wird bald Mainstreamfähig. [emoji16]


----------



## Pimpi-von-Timbuktu (21. Oktober 2015)

Bei dem Thema gibt es offensichtlich verschiedene Anschichtsweisen.
Für mich habe ich das jetzt so verstanden, dass im Prinzip die Leistung beider Variaten sich nicht so stark unterscheiden.
Der Exon würde allerding im Bereich Games die bessere Zukunftsalternative sein, außer ich hätte die Absicht in ein paar Jahren aufzurüsten?


----------



## Herbboy (22. Oktober 2015)

Pimpi-von-Timbuktu schrieb:


> Bei dem Thema gibt es offensichtlich verschiedene Anschichtsweisen.
> Für mich habe ich das jetzt so verstanden, dass im Prinzip die Leistung beider Variaten sich nicht so stark unterscheiden.
> Der Exon würde allerding im Bereich Games die bessere Zukunftsalternative sein, außer ich hätte die Absicht in ein paar Jahren aufzurüsten?


 Also, ICH denke, dass speziell für Spiele die 8 Threads des Xeons wichtiger sein werden als eventuelle Mehrleistung durch mehr Takt bei einem übertaktbaren i5-6700K, und schlechter als der i5-6500 ist der Xeon eh nicht. 

D.h.beide CPUs sind derzeit sehr ähnlich, aber vlt. Supporten in 2 Jahren die Games eben die 8Kern-Technik, und dann bist du MEINER Meinung nach mit dem Xeon noch super bedient, musst beim i5 aber vielleicht aufrüsten. Und wenn die Games doch nicht 8Kern-Support bringen, dann hast du halt mit dem Xeon trotzdem keine schwächere CPUs als mit dem Core i5. In diesem Falle werden Dir sowieso beide CPUs vermutlich eher 4 oder sogar 5  Jahre reichen, da musst du nur 1-2 mal eine neue Grafikkarte holen und kannst trotzdem noch bei Games höchste Details nutzen. Und wenn du dann nach 4 Jahren ne neue CPU brauchst, dann wirst du auch beim  Sockel 1151 wohl eher nichts sinnvolles mehr finden und musst genau wie beim Xeon den Sockel wechseln für eine bei Preis-Leistung lohnenswert starke neue CPU.

Wenn du GANZ sicher in 2 Jahren ne neuen CPU kaufen willst, dann solltest du aber so oder so den Sockel 1151 nehmen. Das meint Chemenu auch mit "Sockel 1150 ist tot", denn natürlich ist der nicht tot im Sinne von "schlechter". Sondern es wird für den Sockel 1150 lediglich keine neuen, nennenswert besseren CPUs mehr geben, so dass der Xeon eine CPU wäre, bei der Du definitiv auch den Sockel wechseln musst. Aber der wird eben meiner Meinung nach nicht nur 2 Jahre halten.

und mit Pech kann es auch passieren, dass auch für den Sockel 1151 in bereits 2 Jahren ein kompletter Sockel-Wechsel mehr Sinn macht als wenn man sich eine neue CPU für den Sockel 1151 holt. Eine Garantie, dass du 2-3 Jahre nach dem CPU-Kauf noch Mal lohnenswert ohne Boardwechsel aufrüsten kannst, hast du bei keinem Sockel. 


und so oder so wäre der Xeon 1231 v3 oder der i5-6500 beides Top-CPUs, die lange "halten", da wirst du ganz sicher mit ner neuen Grafikkarte in 2 Jahren erneut einen PC haben, der alles auf hohen Details schafft. Und der Xeon könnte dann eben sogar noch einen kleinen Schub bekommen, wenn die Games 8 Kerne besser supporten, was meiner Meinung nach durchaus in 2-3 Jahren sein kann, da die aktuellen Spielekonsolen ja 8-Kern-CPUs nutzen und die Games sicher mal dahingehend daraufhin optimiert werden. Die Games sind ja im Kern für Konsole und PC identisch, beim PC hast du halt noch Anpassungen bei der Steuerung und meistens zusätzlich optionale höhere Detailstufen. Diese Chance ist für mich eben das Argument für den Xeon, denn du hast beim Griff zum Xeon nur Chancen, aber keine Risiken. Beim Core i5 hast du aber keine Chance, dass er für Games aus irgendeinem Grund mal stärker als der Xeon sein wird. Das Argument für den Core i5 ist wiederum, dass du da mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit innerhalb der nächsten 2 Jahre noch eine neue, stärkere CPU nachrüsten kannst.



Die Sache mit SSD per direkter M2-PCie-Mainbordanbindung ist für mich kein großes Argument, denn man hat dann zwar mehr MB/s bei der SSD, aber die MB/s machen nun echt nicht so viel aus. Das wichtige ist wie gesagt die nicht mehr vorhandene Zugriffszeit. Ob aber die Daten dann mit 500 oder mit 700 MB/s fließen, das ist nur in den seltensten Fällen relevant. Da lädt ein Game, wo zB 1Gb Daten geladen werden müssen,  halt nach 1,4 Sekunden statt nach 2 Sekunden, und das ist dann eh nur pure Theorie. Denn zum Spielstart werden ja nicht einfach nur Daten geladen und das war's, sondern die CPU entpackt Daten, schnürt Algorithmen zusammen, initiiert Befehle, Grafik  usw., so dass man am Ende 10 Sekunden pure "Rechenzeit" plus die Ladezeit hat - im Beispiel dauert der Spielstart dann halt 12 Sekunden per Sata-SSD statt 11,4 Sekunden per M.2-PCie-SSD.


----------



## Chemenu (22. Oktober 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Und der Xeon könnte dann eben sogar noch einen kleinen Schub bekommen, wenn die Games 8 Kerne besser supporten, was meiner Meinung nach durchaus in 2-3 Jahren sein kann, da die aktuellen Spielekonsolen ja 8-Kern-CPUs nutzen und die Games sicher mal dahingehend daraufhin optimiert werden.


Also diese Vermutung hält sich jetzt schon sehr lange.... ich dachte damals genauso als ich meinen i7 Ivy Bridge gekauft habe. Und tatsächlich ist der i7 im Alltag dank HT deutlich flotter unterwegs, z.B. bei ZIP-Programmen, Bild- und Videobearbeitung, usw. 
Nur habe ich das HT seit einiger Zeit trotzdem deaktiviert, weil es in vielen Spielen die Performance verschlechtert anstatt sie zu verbessern. Ich hab inzwischen die Hoffnung aufgegeben dass PC-Spiele wirklich mal von mehr als 4 Kernen profitieren.  Und zukünftig sollen die CPUs ja durch die Low-Level APIs DX12 und Vulkan noch weiter entlastet werden. 

Wie auch immer, ich persönlich würde eben bei gleichem Preis kein Geld in eine alte Architektur investieren. Und selbst bei 50 bis 100 EUR Aufpreis würde ich nicht mal anfangen zu überlegen. Aber das hängt natürlich vom Budget ab und muss der Pimpi selber entscheiden. Ich wollte nur eine andere Sichtweise darlegen.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Oktober 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Also diese Vermutung hält sich jetzt schon sehr lange.... ich dachte damals genauso als ich meinen i7 Ivy Bridge gekauft habe. Und tatsächlich ist der i7 im Alltag dank HT deutlich flotter unterwegs, z.B. bei ZIP-Programmen, Bild- und Videobearbeitung, usw.
> Nur habe ich das HT seit einiger Zeit trotzdem deaktiviert, weil es in vielen Spielen die Performance verschlechtert anstatt sie zu verbessern. Ich hab inzwischen die Hoffnung aufgegeben dass PC-Spiele wirklich mal von mehr als 4 Kernen profitieren.  Und zukünftig sollen die CPUs ja durch die Low-Level APIs DX12 und Vulkan noch weiter entlastet werden.


 Die neuen Spielekonsolen sind doch erst zwei Jahre auf dem Markt bei gleichzeitig noch parallelen Releases der meisten Games auch noch für die alte Generation , da ist es doch an sich klar, dass nicht schon jetzt im großen Stil 8-Kern-unterstützende Games auf dem Markt sind ^^   Das mit den 8-Kernen ist eher eine Sache, die ich in 1-2 Jahren sehe, wenn dann auch die meisten Games nicht mehr auch für die alten Konsolengenerationen erscheinen sollen. Und selbst wenn es nicht so kommen sollte, hat der Xeon doch nicht weniger Leistung als der i5-6500.

Und wie groß ist den der Unterschied bei deaktiviertem HT bei Dir? Welchen i7 hast du genau?




> Wie auch immer, ich persönlich würde eben bei gleichem Preis kein Geld in eine alte Architektur investieren. Und selbst bei 50 bis 100 EUR Aufpreis würde ich nicht mal anfangen zu überlegen. Aber das hängt natürlich vom Budget ab und muss der Pimpi selber entscheiden. Ich wollte nur eine andere Sichtweise darlegen.


 Aber wo hat denn der i5-6500 einen Vorteil, außer dass er "moderner" ist? Wenn er irgendeinen Vorteil bieten würde: okay... und der 6600k: der Mehrtakt bringt derzeit halt noch gar nix, und ob das vlt. in 2 Jahren dann was bringt, da kann ebenso gut (bzw. IMHO sogar eher) 8-Kern-Support was bringen.


----------



## Chemenu (22. Oktober 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die neuen Spielekonsolen sind doch erst zwei Jahre auf dem Markt bei gleichzeitig noch parallelen Releases der meisten Games auch noch für die alte Generation , da ist es doch an sich klar, dass nicht schon jetzt im großen Stil 8-Kern-unterstützende Games auf dem Markt sind ^^   Das mit den 8-Kernen ist eher eine Sache, die ich in 1-2 Jahren sehe, wenn dann auch die meisten Games nicht mehr auch für die alten Konsolengenerationen erscheinen sollen.


Und ich bin inzwischen der Meinung dass sich daran auch in 2 Jahren nichts geändert haben wird. Die alten Konsolen hatten auch schon mehr Kerne mit weniger Single-Thread-Leistung. Bei den PC-Portierungen hat man sich dann doch wieder auf die rohe Leistung der CPUs verlassen ohne nennenswerte Mehrkernoptimierung. 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn es nicht so kommen sollte, hat der Xeon doch nicht weniger Leistung als der i5-6500.


Nein, hab ich auch nicht gesagt. Aber die Skylake Plattform bietet halt die Möglichkeit nachzurüsten, z.B. auf den 6700K oder den Kaby Lake Nachfolger.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Und wie groß ist den der Unterschied bei deaktiviertem HT bei Dir? Welchen i7 hast du genau?


3770K. Welchen Unterschied meinst Du jetzt? In Spielen mit/ohne HT? Kann ich nicht beziffern, aber z.B. in FSX/P3D führt HT zu spürbaren Rucklern, weil die virtuellen Kerne halt leider keine vollwertigen Cores ersetzen können. 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Aber wo hat denn der i5-6500 einen Vorteil, außer dass er "moderner" ist? Wenn er irgendeinen Vorteil bieten würde: okay... und der 6600k: der Mehrtakt bringt derzeit halt noch gar nix, und ob das vlt. in 2 Jahren dann was bringt, da kann ebenso gut (bzw. IMHO sogar eher) 8-Kern-Support was bringen.


Ich hab nie gesagt dass der 6500 einen Vorteil hätte, nur dass die Plattform an sich einfach auch in Zukunft die bessere Wahl wäre. Einen 6600K könnte man mit dem Z170 Board bereits soweit übertakten dass der Xeon in Spielen kein Land mehr sieht (etwas überspitzt ausgedrückt). Im Gegensatz zu HT und den 4 virtuellen Cores ist Takt derzeit das einzige was einen Unterschied in Games ausmachen kann. Ich weiß nicht wie Du zu der Schlussfolgerung "Mehrtakt bringt derzeit halt noch gar nix" kommst? Natürlich wird man nicht in jedem Spiel einen Unterschied zwischen 3,5 und 4,0 GHz merken, aber es gibt ja durchaus auch Spiele die vom Mehrtakt profitieren, von 4 zusätzlichen virtuellen Cores dagegen überhaupt nicht. 

Fakt ist: Wer jetzt noch einen Xeon kauft sitzt fest. Da geht nix mehr in Sachen Aufrüsten. Der Xeon mag im Vergleich zum 6500 jetzt klar die bessere CPU sein, aber bereits ein 6600K wäre m.M.n. für Spiele die bessere Wahl, vor allem wenn man etwas mehr Takt rauskitzelt (was ja mit den passenden Z170 Boards ein Kinderspiel ist).
Zudem könnte man jederzeit eine i7 CPU nachrüsten, die dann auch ohne OC wieder besser (schneller, mehr Takt und ebenfalls 8 Cores) wäre als der Xeon. 

Welche CPU aktuell die bessere Wahl wäre hängt auch von den Spielen ab. Handelt es sich um Spiele die von HT profitieren? Oder zählt nur der reine Takt? 
Bei letzterem würde ich auf jeden Fall Skylake nehmen, zur Not auch jetzt mit der etwas langsameren CPU, um dann später mit einer stärkeren CPU nachlegen zu können.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Oktober 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie Du zu der Schlussfolgerung "Mehrtakt bringt derzeit halt noch gar nix" kommst? Natürlich wird man nicht in jedem Spiel einen Unterschied zwischen 3,5 und 4,0 GHz merken, aber es gibt ja durchaus auch Spiele die vom Mehrtakt profitieren, von 4 zusätzlichen virtuellen Cores dagegen überhaupt nicht.


 es gibt viele Test mit Standardtakt vs Übertaktung bezüglich Gaming, und da hat man derzeit bei aktuellen Games grad mal bis zu 5% mehr FPS selbst bei 20% mehr Takt. Das meine ich mit "nix". Warum also mehr bezahlen (Board, CPU und Kühler kosten jeweils mehr als es ohne OC nötig wäre) für maximal 5% mehr FPS?

Natürlich kann es das ein oder andere Spiel geben, wo vlt der Takt zu 100% auch in FPS umgemünzt wird. Da muss man dann halt selber überlegen, ob das für einen in Frage kommt und wissen, welche Games das sind und ob man die spielt. Der typische User spielt aber ja immer wieder mal andere Games, daher kann man das nur schwer vorhersagen. Wenn man wiederum zB ein leidenschaftlicher ArMA-Fan ist und weiß, dass man das sicher mind. noch zwei Jahre spielt, dann kann man natürlich sich informieren, ob hier der Takt oder HT mehr bringt und darauf basierend dann den Kauf entscheiden. 

Und wegen der Nachrüstung: die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist IMHO sehr hoch, dass man (vor allem der typische Hobbygamer) auch bei Kauf eines i5-6500 oder 6600K sowieso später das Board wechseln muss, wenn man den i5 so lange wie es Sinn macht behalten will und erst dann aufrüsten möchte. Wenn der i5 mal selbst mit einer zu dem Zeitpunkt neuen guten Grafikkarte nur noch mittlere Details packt, wird es sicher schon längst nen neuen Sockel geben, der in der Summe das bessere Preis-Leistungsverhältnis hat als wenn man für den Sockel 1151 eine merkbar bessere CPU nachrüsten will. 

Insofern ist auch das Argument, dass man für den 1151 noch längere Zeit als für den 1150 neue CPUs bekommen wird, nur bedingt relevant. Meiner Meinung nach jedenfalls   und vor allem für Leute, die wirklich erst dann nachrüsten, wenn die CPU eindeutig zum Schwachpunkt geworden ist.


----------



## Chemenu (22. Oktober 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Insofern ist auch das Argument, dass man für den 1151 noch längere Zeit als für den 1150 neue CPUs bekommen wird, nur bedingt relevant. Meiner Meinung nach jedenfalls   und vor allem für Leute, die wirklich erst dann nachrüsten, wenn die CPU eindeutig zum Schwachpunkt geworden ist.



Gerade wenn man nicht das CPU Top-Modell kauft, was derzeit der i7 6700K wäre, sondern nur einen i5 6500, finde ich es sinnvoll sich die Option auf eine stärkere CPU offen zu halten.
Ansonsten kann man beim derzeitigen Fortschritt natürlich locker 3 oder 4 Generationen überspringen bis man wieder ein lohnendes Leistungsplus für sein Geld erhält. 
Ich fände z.B. ein Upgrade von meinem 3770K auf den 6700K sinnlos. Aber Skylake bietet halt für die Zukunft noch einige technische Neuerungen wie z.B. USB 3.1, usw.
Muss man halt überlegen ob man die neuen Features evtl. in 2 Jahren braucht.


----------

